# Officially divorced as of Feb 24



## Mo24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Any suggestions on what to do now? What did you do that first week?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

That first week? I celebrated my 37th birthday by going out with friends. Then I "celebrated" what would have been our 16th anniversary by drinking a bottle of wine while I unpacked all my belongings in the new house I'd just bought.


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

You do whatever it is you feel like doing without having to ask or run it by anyone.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I celebrated with my girlfriend of many years, and we talked about getting married in the near future.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Tough call. I remember when my cheating xwife and I officially became divorced. I sent her a boquet of flowers to the OM house thanking her for 30 years, 4 months and x days. Looking forward to BOTH of us being happy. I wasn't but can tell you 2.5 years later it is clearer everyday that I most certainly am. Go, be with friends, understand the bittersweet feelings, enjoy your day best you can.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I got the letter in the mail making it official when I was home alone. I had a good cry, put it away and then I called friends to go out. It is the first step to getting better. Those of us who are along the path further can attest to the fact that it does get better


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

The first day, I went back to work. The rest of the day was just a normal day. It wasn't until I received the official paperwork that I got busy with getting my name changed EVERYWHERE.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing. It was just paperwork I needed to file away. The marriage had long been dead.


----------

